# Import a Car to Dubai



## med.elamine (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello Dear Expats, 

I have just got the driving license in Dubai, and I would like to purchase a car, but I found on olx that cars are much cheaper in Oman, so I thought of importing one, Please if you have any idea about it, i.e customs and registration , or any advice, share it with me.

Have a good day


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

med.elamine said:


> Hello Dear Expats,
> 
> I have just got the driving license in Dubai, and I would like to purchase a car, but I found on olx that cars are much cheaper in Oman, so I thought of importing one, Please if you have any idea about it, i.e customs and registration , or any advice, share it with me.
> 
> Have a good day


They may be cheaper than in UAE. However it is a hassle to bring it, unless the seller will help you. Also, I would suggest to buy one from the UAE itself. 

If you are to buy from Oman, you will have to get a temporary plate issued by Oman (which is red color) and drive it into UAE. Then you have to register within a short period of time. I guess the plate is valid for 30 days.


----------



## med.elamine (Sep 23, 2018)

DDouza said:


> They may be cheaper than in UAE. However it is a hassle to bring it, unless the seller will help you. Also, I would suggest to buy one from the UAE itself.
> 
> If you are to buy from Oman, you will have to get a temporary plate issued by Oman (which is red color) and drive it into UAE. Then you have to register within a short period of time. I guess the plate is valid for 30 days.


Alright, Thank you very much


----------



## Dayman (Jul 24, 2018)

When the vehicle arrives at the port, collect the delivery order from the shipping agent. If possible, have the delivery order issued in the name of the person who will register the vehicle.
Head to the Ports & Customs Vehicle Department at either Port Rashid or Jebel Ali.
Customs duty will be charged at a rate of 5% of the Dubai market value of the vehicle. Dubai Customs will determine the value of the vehicle upon arrival.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Dayman said:


> When the vehicle arrives at the port, collect the delivery order from the shipping agent. If possible, have the delivery order issued in the name of the person who will register the vehicle.
> Head to the Ports & Customs Vehicle Department at either Port Rashid or Jebel Ali.
> Customs duty will be charged at a rate of 5% of the Dubai market value of the vehicle. Dubai Customs will determine the value of the vehicle upon arrival.


This is if you import by sea from a non-gcc country. A red plate is much simpler.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dayman (Jul 24, 2018)

DDouza said:


> This is if you import by sea from a non-gcc country. A red plate is much simpler.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah whichever way they are going to choose. They should have knowledge about all the possible ways.


----------



## julvir (Oct 8, 2018)

med.elamine said:


> Hello Dear Expats,
> 
> I have just got the driving license in Dubai, and I would like to purchase a car, but I found on olx that cars are much cheaper in Oman, so I thought of importing one, Please if you have any idea about it, i.e customs and registration , or any advice, share it with me.
> 
> Have a good day



Hello, the cars are really much cheaper in Oman ? I have check and i see not much difference .. 

i am very interessed as we come ( me and a friend will arrive within 1 month in dubai ) to start a Export cars business to EU , as the cars here are much cheaper then Europe .. 

if someone have any info, please  say me  

BR


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

julvir said:


> if someone have any info, please  say me


I would say you are really naive if you think you can export cars from one export market (the GCC) to another export market (the EU) and make money.

I assume you actually know nothing about importing cars and the taxes, into the EU ?


----------



## peteralex291 (Dec 5, 2021)

thanks for sharing valuable info.


----------

